# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Dbuter dans la programmations des applications mobiles (Par o se diriger?))

## l_cauchy

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aimerai me lancer dans la programmation des applications mobiles. En effet je veux crer une application qui pourra tre intgr dans n'importe quel iphone juste en utilisant l'excutable de l'application que je vais crer. Mais pour le moment je n'en ai aucune ide. Est ce d'abord possible? Quel est le langage le plus adquat pour ce genre problme? sont ils payants? je rappel je sais programmer dans pas mal de langage :C/C++, java, C# etc. 

Toute aide me serai vraiment utile et je vous remercie d'avance.

----------


## fghjk

Bonsoir 




> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'aimerai me lancer dans la programmation des applications mobiles. En effet je veux crer une application qui pourra tre intgr dans n'importe quel iphone juste en utilisant l'excutable de l'application que je vais crer.


tout d'abord, je vous informe que pour installer une applilcation sur iPhone, vous devez passer par Apple store, il n'ya pas la notion d'un installer: i.e vous devez mettre votre application sur AppleStore, puis les utilisateurs doivent y accder pour l'installer sur leurs tlphones.




> Mais pour le moment je n'en ai aucune ide. Est ce d'abord possible?


pour que votre application tourne sur tous les iphones, il faut que l'application implmente les fonctions de SDK 2.0. vous ne pouvez pas bnficier des nouvelles mthodes des SDK plus recentes (3.0,4.0)
je te conseille de dvelopper ton appli pour SDK 3.0



> Quel est le langage le plus adquat pour ce genre problme


Pour travailler dans les rgles de l'art, vous devez utiliser le langage propritaire  Apple Objective-C



> sont ils payants?


le SDK et l'ide sont gratuit, mais il necessite un MAC OS  ::):  (pas tout  fait gratuit)
pour tester l'application sur un device, vous devez acheter un certificat de chez apple de 99$/an. ce certif vous permet de publier ton appli sur apple store




> je rappel je sais programmer dans pas mal de langage :C/C++, java, C# etc.


l'objective-c est un langage orient obkect qui ressemble bcp  C/C++, il a une syntaxe originale.



```

```

pas de quoi,  :;):  , j'espre que ces informations peuvent t'aider

----------


## l_cauchy

Bonjour,

Merci fghjk de tes rponses claires et prcises.

Bin donc si j'ai bien compris, on ne pourra alors developper l'application que sur MAC OS. Autrement dit, est il possible de la developper sous Windows?

Merci encore.

----------


## fghjk

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci fghjk de tes rponses claires et prcises.
> 
> Bin donc si j'ai bien compris, on ne pourra alors developper l'application que sur MAC OS. Autrement dit, est il possible de la developper sous Windows?
> 
> Merci encore.


pour respecter les rgles de l'art et pour que vous puissiez publier votre application sur apple store, vous DEVEZ dvelopper votre appli sur un Mac OS, car il faut que tu utilises le IDE de MAc afin de compiler votre appli, l'a tester sur le simulateur et la tester sur le device
il n'y pas un diteur sur windows. (choix stratgique d'apple)

Mais pour votre info, il y a des projets, non supports par Apple, qui visent  fournir un environnement de dveloppement iPhone sur Windows, parmi ces projet je suite "Mono": une framework  qui permet de dev votre appli en C#. mais comme je t'ai dit, si vous utilisez cette framework, ton appli ne sera pas publier sur apple store.

----------

